# KA24DE Specs



## Terrible_1 (Nov 21, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone knew what the KA24DE can handle in terms of horse power and torque with stock block, pistons,head,etc. thanks


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Terrible_1 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew what the KA24DE can handle in terms of horse power and torque with stock block, pistons,head,etc. thanks


 boosted, nitrous what kind of hp gainers we talkin here?


----------



## Terrible_1 (Nov 21, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> boosted, nitrous what kind of hp gainers we talkin here?


i am just wondering how much power i can put through stock internals?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Terrible_1 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew what the KA24DE can handle in terms of horse power and torque with stock block, pistons,head,etc. thanks


Around 300 to 350 rwhp. Anything above that will generally require going with forged pistons and possibly custom high perf rods.


----------



## Terrible_1 (Nov 21, 2005)

rogoman said:


> Around 300 to 350 rwhp. Anything above that will generally require going with forged pistons and possibly custom high perf rods.


thank you!  i am only looking for 250-300RWHP thats great


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

that's all? T-25 turbo, front mount, hard pipes @ 8psi and you should be right at 220~230 range.


----------



## Terrible_1 (Nov 21, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> that's all? T-25 turbo, front mount, hard pipes @ 8psi and you should be right at 220~230 range.


thats awesome thank you


----------

